# Change file ownership?



## smilinggoat (Nov 22, 2001)

does anybody know if it is possible to change a file's owner from one user to another?  if so, how...?


cheers,
the smiling goat

p.s. happy thanksgiving y'all


----------



## blb (Nov 22, 2001)

Any admin user can run,


```
sudo chown newuser filename
```

provide their password, and filename will now be owned by newuser.


----------



## simX (Nov 22, 2001)

... be able to do it via the Inspector window.  Get info on something, then choose "Priveleges" from the popup menu, and see if you can change the owner there.  It probably just issues the command that bib mentioned though. 

By the way, in that command, it's the _PATH_ to the file from the current folder you are in.  Just the file name is insufficient.  The easiest way to get the path is just to type the first part of the command, and then when you need the path, just drag the file from the Finder onto a terminal window.  It should input it automatically.


----------

